# Saraya throwing shade at Vince



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Gotta talk shit about the guy who doesn't even book the company anymore to get dat mini-pop.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The women’s title wasn’t a big deal when she won it, no? Not like the title is today

And we don’t know what might have happened behind the scenes. Moxley was booked strong in WWE as Dean Ambrose, but he revealed in interviews that WWE did a lot of stuff to piss him off - they made him memorize promos word for word instead of letting him improvise, for example. You just don’t know what happened behind the scenes with Paige and WWE


----------



## Drlovehandles (4 mo ago)

I can’t even name 3 great Paige matches. I can name 3 great Paige videos though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

redban said:


> The women’s title wasn’t a big deal when she won it, no? Not like the title is today
> 
> And we don’t know what might have happened behind the scenes. Moxley was booked strong in WWE as Dean Ambrose, but he revealed in interviews that WWE did a lot of stuff to piss him off - they made him memorize promos word for word instead of letting him improvise, for example. You just don’t know what happened behind the scenes with Paige and WWE


Oh come on, it was the top prize for the women in the company and she won it while being a rookie in her debut going over their top female star, how many women can say that who came into the company? Whether or not it was as big of deal as it is nowadays doesn't matter.

WWE treated her far better than she deserved tbh, alot of companies would've released her after she had to retire from the ring, but WWE kept her on, paying her to do absolutely nothing, made a movie about her life story, gave her jobs here and there on their talk shows, as a GM for a bit, kept her all through her struggles with Del Rio and everything. Don't give me "Well who knows how Vince treated her backstage and how he restricted her " thats BS she was treated just fine. 

The Moxley situation was totally different, everyone knew how held back he was and what he had to put up with, Paige had nothing to complain about, has never spoke a a bad word about Vince or WWE until this promo on AEW.


----------



## Drlovehandles (4 mo ago)

I can’t even name 3 great Paige matches. I can name 3 great Paige videos though.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

it felt to me like she threw in the dig at WWE because that's the sort of thing you're "supposed" to do in a promo like this. Could've just been nervous and so she fell back on a cliche. I would not even count this as the worst part of this particular promo.

If anything, when taken as a whole, this promo was like an homage to a Stephanie McMahon segment.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Khan told her to throw shade at WWE, she has nothing bad to say on stream about WWE.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I like Saraya as a talent but throwing shade at the people that kept her employed for like 5 years even though she wasn't able to work is a weird flex if you ask me.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Seriously wtf was that? Vince gave her the womens title in her debut, she went over their top female star at the time as well, and was consistently booked well in the division up until she had her neck issues and had to retire. And then they continued to employ her for years after she retired from the ring, essentially paying her to do nothing, while they continued to fire people who offered alot more to the company than she did, and they kept her. Then made a big hollywood movie about her life story with The Rock.
> 
> Yet she has the nerve to throw shade and act as if she was mistreated in WWE, give me a fucking break, theres alot of wrestlers that have reason to take jabs at WWE over their booking, but bitch you aint one of them.
> 
> Totally came off like "Oh god they aren't reacting very well, this is awful, i'm dying out here, well i can throw a jab at Vince AEW fans usually pop for that" even though it was completely dishonest and makes no sense to do so.



This crap makes aew look bush league as fuck


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> it felt to me like she threw in the dig at WWE because that's the sort of thing you're "supposed" to do in a promo like this. Could've just been nervous and so she fell back on a cliche. I would not even count this as the worst part of this particular promo.
> 
> If anything, when taken as a whole, this promo was like an homage to a Stephanie McMahon segment.


It wasn't the worst part, didn't say it was but it was completely uncalled for and she had no reason to do it. 

The line about Britt's name sounding like shit was easily the worst part, she was made fun of by Britt then struggled to come up with a comeback line and pulled that outta her ass and it fell flat as fuck, and the network had already told them not to be saying shit on the air anymore, so that probably went over well, you could tell how jarring the censoring was, like the feed almost cut out, they had to act quick.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The said it on commentary, so she obviously wasn't begging for a pop lol

Unscripted, free-wheeling promos are worth the occasional minor off the cuff thing you don't like... the alternative is scripting every single word and memorised recitation crap. I'll happily accept the flaw of "needless dig at WWE" once in a while over the many flaws inherent with the scripted solution of eradicating said flaw.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

IronMan8 said:


> The said it on commentary, so she obviously wasn't begging for a pop lol


She said it in the ring, during the promo.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Saraya, I think owes WWE a lot. It is a turn off for her to take shots at them.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> She said it in the ring, during the promo.


...and also on commentary, so she wasn't doing it in _response_ to what you claim is a lack of crowd reaction.


----------



## Drlovehandles (4 mo ago)

stew mack said:


> This crap makes aew look bush league as fuck


What do you expect from a number 2 company? B+ Players.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

IronMan8 said:


> ...and also on commentary, so she wasn't doing it in _response_ to what you claim is a lack of crowd reaction.


So cause she said it on commentary again that means she didn't originally say it for a cheap pop in the ring? Not really making a whole lot of sense here.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Has Cody ever taken shots at AEW since his return? I legit don't know.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

The shot also came off so inauthentic, she was rambling on and than cut herself off to add in that remark. Cringeworthy and disappointing honestly after WWE paid her to do absolutely nothing for the last few years when they didn't have to they could've released her amongst the budget cuts.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

It's embarrassing thay this person oa considering herself some sorta female Pioneer. Well these loser fans need to pop for anything saying it's the house she build. I can't imagine how much money Tomy wasted on her. Mo one will care in weeks. It's insane the money Tony was yes repeating the same thing well the most over peolldont het pushes. I'd say Starks is in the list for top 6 for pipe and is just around.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

She's a certified professional Bitch, what did you expect from her? These kind of bitches work well in this company.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

IronMan8 said:


> ...and also on commentary, so she wasn't doing it in _response_ to what you claim is a lack of crowd reaction.




LOL, what.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

IronMan8 said:


> The said it on commentary, so she obviously wasn't begging for a pop lol
> 
> Unscripted, free-wheeling promos are worth the occasional minor off the cuff thing you don't like... the alternative is scripting every single word and memorised recitation crap. I'll happily accept the flaw of "needless dig at WWE" once in a while over the many flaws inherent with the scripted solution of eradicating said flaw.


No, they are not worth it, if you can't wing it and make a coherent point you shouldn't be freewheeling it. Her promo was weak and rambling her potshot at WWE was sad and her retort to Britt was even worse.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> It wasn't the worst part, didn't say it was but it was completely uncalled for and she had no reason to do it.
> 
> The line about Britt's name sounding like shit was easily the worst part, she was made fun of by Britt then struggled to come up with a comeback line and pulled that outta her ass and it fell flat as fuck, and the network had already told them not to be saying shit on the air anymore, so that probably went over well, you could tell how jarring the censoring was, like the feed almost cut out, they had to act quick.


Yeah. This no swearing thing is a dud. Let's go back to swearing


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Vince gave her the red carpet treatment when she started and she never lived up to it. The thing people will remember her the most for was her little sex tape.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Rick Sanchez said:


> Vince gave her the red carpet treatment when she started and she never lived up to it. The thing people will remember her the most for was her little sex tape.


Have New Day mention it in a promo this week. Good little warning for Miss Paige.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

She have let her wrestle like she wanted but no. WWE didn't want to do that. She wanted to manage Ronda Rousey who sucks on the mic. Saraya had so much things she wanted to do but WWE turned everything down. I could see why should be upset.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> She have let her wrestle like she wanted but no. WWE didn't want to do that. She wanted to manage Ronda Rousey who sucks on the mic. Saraya had so much things she wanted to do but WWE turned everything down. I could see why should be upset.




Did you see the promo? Paige isn't exactly a maestro on the mic either. Plus even she admitted her neck is still damaged in the promo so who knows how much she even can or will wrestle.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

WWE did everything for her and she's ungrateful for it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Yeah. This no swearing thing is a dud. Let's go back to swearing


 Swearing is COOL!!! LOL.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Tobiyama said:


> Has Cody ever taken shots at AEW since his return? I legit don't know.


Nope. He's been nothing but professional when asked about them. The exact opposite of how wrestlers are when they join AEW.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> She have let her wrestle like she wanted but no. WWE didn't want to do that. She wanted to manage Ronda Rousey who sucks on the mic. Saraya had so much things she wanted to do but WWE turned everything down. I could see why should be upset.


Yeah, how dare they not want her to wind up paralyzed, the evil bastards.

She's not the best promo herself, I don't know if I'd trust her to cut promos for someone else. Hell even when she managed Sonya and Mandy she was pretty ineffective at it and Rousey may not be good on the mic but she doesn't need a mouthpiece with her you need a booker who understands that they just need to give her two or three lines, let her mean mug for the camera and wreck people.



Reil said:


> Nope. He's been nothing but professional when asked about them. The exact opposite of how wrestlers are when they join AEW.


Guys like Danielson and Christian have been nothing but professional since making the jump to AEW, though it's more than likely that they are the exceptions that prove the rule.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Did you see the promo? Paige isn't exactly a maestro on the mic either. Plus even she admitted her neck is still damaged in the promo so who knows how much she even can or will wrestle.


Agreed. Paige stinks on the mic. They had her manage Asuka and Kairi for less than a month before they pulled the plug on that experiment lol.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Tobiyama said:


> Agreed. Paige stinks on the mic. They had her manage Asuka and Kairi for less than a month before they pulled the plug on that experiment lol.


I totally forgot about that. She was even worse with them than she was with Mandy and Sonya.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Did you see the promo? Paige isn't exactly a maestro on the mic either. Plus even she admitted her neck is still damaged in the promo so who knows how much she even can or will wrestle.


Oh, I seen the promo despite having Hurricane IAN in my state. I thought she was good as she was in her prime. We can agree to disagree here.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Oh man,

I am no fan of Paige, but this is pro wrestling.

mountain out of a molehill

Its not real you know. Imagine thinking everything that a wrestlers says is fair dinkum.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

I like Saraya, but her WWE career is what made her popular, she shouldn’t really talk down on the company too much lol , same goes with most ex-WWE guys or gals actually.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Paige should actually come out next week and apologize. Just be honest and say that she felt pressured to say that, but the fans have spoken and she realizes how out of bounds it was.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

thorn123 said:


> Oh man,
> 
> I am no fan of Paige, but this is pro wrestling.
> 
> ...


 There's nothing inherently wrong with taking potshots at WWE but coming from her and to most people it would appear that WWE was very good to her taking that shot seems as if it's a checklist item that AEW has for new hires.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Tobiyama said:


> Paige should actually come out next week and apologize. Just be honest and say that she felt pressured to say that, but the fans have spoken and she realizes how out of bounds it was.


Make it a hostage drama.

While she’s apologizing, she can blink the letter H in Morse code three times. Then SOS.

And have her do her tik-tocs or whatever videos with ‘rescue me from AEW’ clues in the background.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I've always been a mark for her but she was absolutely atrocious tonight.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> There's nothing inherently wrong with taking potshots at WWE but coming from her and to most people it would appear that WWE was very good to her taking that shot seems as if it's a checklist item that AEW has for new hires.


And there is nothing wrong with that.

I would love hhh to call AEW pissants every week, and WWE rip AEW a new one each show. Have viewership numbers scrolling across the bottom of the screen…

let’s have some fun. you only live once.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Did you see the promo? Paige isn't exactly a maestro on the mic either. Plus even she admitted her neck is still damaged in the promo so who knows how much she even can or will wrestle.


In-fucking-sufferable on the mic as a babyface especially without a script


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Paige is still better on the mic than Bayley.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

It was a clear grasping at straws moment because her promo was so bad. There are 2 things wrestlers will do when their promo isn't working, and that's cuss for no reason and/or shoot.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Tobiyama said:


> Has Cody ever taken shots at AEW since his return? I legit don't know.


Why would he, that would be punching down and he's trying to be a super babyface? Wouldn't make any sense. Also just personally, why would he shit on a company he literally helped build and currently employs a bunch of his friends?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Geeee said:


> Yeah. This no swearing thing is a dud. Let's go back to swearing


Seriously. The censorship crap is suuuper lame. I laughed when they turned the audience chanting "shut the fuck up" up way too loud and then almost immediately muted the whole arena. 

AEW's slipshod sound production is finally paying off!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

thorn123 said:


> And there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> I would love hhh to call AEW pissants every week, and WWE rip AEW a new one each show. Have viewership numbers scrolling across the bottom of the screen…
> 
> let’s have some fun. you only live once.


Yeah there's nothing more FUN than numbers that mean nothing to the audience and random cheesy insults.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Why would he, that would be punching down and he's trying to be a super babyface? Wouldn't make any sense. Also just personally, why would he shit on a company he literally helped build and currently employs a bunch of his friends?


Whether Cody's friends work there, he helped start the company or not punching down is an inherently bad look.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I was more offended that she thought rhyming Britt with shit was a good one.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Easily the worst segment on today's Dynamite. She's just awful to watch.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

La Parka said:


> I was more offended that she thought rhyming Britt with shit was a good one.


Yeah, that was ROUGH.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Whether Cody's friends work there, he helped start the company or not punching down is an inherently bad look.


Yeah, could work to get some good cheap heat though if he wanted to be a real prickish heel in a face to face promo, but HHH would certainly nix the idea regardless of whether Cody wanted to do it or not precisely because it is punching down.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Yeah, could work to get some good cheap heat though if he wanted to be a real prickish heel in a face to face promo, but HHH would certainly nix the idea regardless of whether Cody wanted to do it or not precisely because it is punching down.


I typically always point people who eat up these cheesy insults between companies to Eric Bischoff continuing to poke at WWE when he and WCW were kicking their ass. It motivated Vince and that was a mistake. 

I'm not necessarily suggesting that TK would be able to accomplish anything close to what Vince did but why give them the ammunition in the first place?


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Has she always been THIS shit on the mic!??

Good lord that was awful 😨


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575296366930034689


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

thats not even clever


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

The WWE is unwatchable but it's the best thing to ever happen to Khan. His whole entire company's basically based off of whining and bitching about them.



sara sad said:


> Has she always been THIS shit on the mic!??
> 
> Good lord that was awful 😨
> 
> ...


Probably because there's no filter for her now. Who knows.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Hephaesteus said:


> thats not even clever


It's not even clever for an 8-year-old. 

PS. I didn't mean to insult any 7 year-olds who might have made the same connection.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So cause she said it on commentary again that means she didn't originally say it for a cheap pop in the ring? Not really making a whole lot of sense here.


You said the reason she did it was because the crowd wasn't reacting, so she needed to get a cheap pop. If what you're saying is true, then why would she say it on commentary?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Shes a no talent hack that cant even wrestle. All she has to offer is fed bad and a new source for tony khan to buy his cocaine from.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> No, they are not worth it, if you can't wing it and make a coherent point you shouldn't be freewheeling it. Her promo was weak and rambling her potshot at WWE was sad and her retort to Britt was even worse.


In totality, taking the good with the bad, do you prefer WWE's heavily scripted promos or AEW's unscripted promos?


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Wow, the 'E stuck by her even after her pornos, after her injury and hell even after her Bonnie and Clyde coke fueled larp with Alberto No Heato.

And she cones right back with that first opportunity she gets?

Fuck this drug addicted slut.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Hangman said:


> Wow, the 'E stuck by her even after her pornos, after her injury and hell even after her Bonnie and Clyde coke fueled larp with Alberto No Heato.
> 
> And she cones right back with that first opportunity she gets?
> 
> Fuck this drug addicted slut.


At least you can’t refuse a kiss from her if she asked to kiss you on the face. Lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

This makes me love Saraya even more. 😂


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

My biggest problem with Saraya or Paige or whatever she’s called is that she plays a victim of the WWE but she has *ZERO* to back it up.
She’s was given the belt within her first year. (Shit, wasn’t it her first match?) She made tons of money and got tons of fans she would have never gotten elsewhere. She got a Fucking movie made about her. She screwed up multiple times and was always forgiven and given another chance. All before she was 25 and all on Vince’s watch.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

IronMan8 said:


> In totality, taking the good with the bad, do you prefer WWE's heavily scripted promos or AEW's unscripted promos?


There's no difference. Scripted or unscripted a good promo is a good promo and a bad promo is a bad promo.

If you can sell the match/feud to me that's all that matters.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Given the women's title on her debut

Company stood by her when she had countless fuck ups

They made a movie about her in which an actress who is one of the most well known actresses in Hollywood played the role of Paige in that movie.

This is not a Cm Punk situation where he had every right to have resentment towards WWE, all Saraya come across with her promo tonight is an ungrateful bitch.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Paige works for the other company, who cares if the shit shes currently talking is deserved or not.


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

What did she say? I’ve been dealing with hurricane shit down here in Florida and haven’t had a chance to watch.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

sara sad said:


> Has she always been THIS shit on the mic!??
> 
> Good lord that was awful 😨
> 
> ...




Cue the "OH SNAP!" from the teenager demographic.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Yeah there's nothing more FUN than numbers that mean nothing to the audience and random cheesy insults.


Yes highbrow comedy is much more suited to pro wrestling.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Drlovehandles said:


> What do you expect from a number 2 company? B+ Players.


And this B+ company is about to get some B+ horsewomen if Sasha and Charlotte go there 😂 

Besides a flop run as divas champion, a forgettable NXT title run, and that PCB cringe, what exactly has Paige done of any significance when she was in WWE to be such a big deal?


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Just seen her promo. Fuck me that was bad.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Tobiyama said:


> Has Cody ever taken shots at AEW since his return? I legit don't know.


No. The man is a model professional and handles himself far better than 99% of individuals in this industry (past and present) are capable of.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

" I was the revolution.... I'm the revolution?........I'm the revolution!"


----------



## Hunter's Penis (Apr 10, 2020)

its funny how so many posters here got butthurt when I said AEW runs of WWE shit talking. 

another AEW superstar trying to get over by bringing in WWE


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Always liked Paige, but that’s some dumb shit. WWE bent over backwards for her.


----------



## DetroitsFinest61 (7 mo ago)

redban said:


> The women’s title wasn’t a big deal when she won it, no? Not like the title is today
> 
> And we don’t know what might have happened behind the scenes. Moxley was booked strong in WWE as Dean Ambrose, but he revealed in interviews that WWE did a lot of stuff to piss him off - they made him memorize promos word for word instead of letting him improvise, for example. You just don’t know what happened behind the scenes with Paige and WWE


She won the title from AJ freaking Lee who was undeniably better then every women on the roster at the time ending her 295 day title reign on Paiges first night of raw. AJ Lee who was booked just like CM Punk and even gave the CM Punk best in the world promo before getting interupted by a debuting Paige. Just because it was the Divas title doesnt mean it wasnt taken seriously. After that Paige was booked strong for a very long time until her injuries. Even after her injury Vince gave her tv time and kept her under contract, so the OP is right on this one. And this is coming from a huge Paige fan. I dont care that she took a shot at Vince this is pro wrestling you have to tale shots at the other companies sometimes but I hope she doesnt continue down that path because Vince and WWE treated her like a star even when she was hurt. I dont get how AEW say they dont want to be like WWE yet they keep stealing their former stars and having those stars use WWE in their promos for heat every promo. Like we get it already.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Starting to think khan includes it in ex-wwe talent contracts that they must take at least one shot at wwe when they join aew


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

Who knew people are so sensitive over Saraya bringing up WWE


----------



## Save_uS (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't care what she said, she was obviously falling so flat on her face she wanted some sort of crowd reaction. 
The funnier thing is people actually hyped up this loser as someone who could go toe to toe with Britt on the mic. Britt ruined her, on her first night, without trying.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

all wrestlers will shit on their previous companies somehow. The first AEW wrestler to leave for WWE will do the same. It’s nothing we should be getting upset about.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Geert Wilders said:


> all wrestlers will shit on their previous companies somehow. The first AEW wrestler to leave for WWE will do the same. It’s nothing we should be getting upset about.


Haven’t heard Cody do it.
Haven’t heard Cora Jade throw shade either.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> all wrestlers will shit on their previous companies somehow. The first AEW wrestler to leave for WWE will do the same. It’s nothing we should be getting upset about.


Cody hasn't done it yet and I can't see him ever doing it, at least not on WWE television. Besides the point isn't so much nobody can ever take shots at WWE it's somebody like Paige who the company literally bent over backwards to help in times they arguably shouldn't have is the person taking the shot. It's already been detailed by others what WWE did for her, she has no reason to shit on them.

It reeks of trying to impress the cool kids, she knows AEW is famous for their WWE jabs and that it's a guaranteed cheap pop so she took the lazy route and made the dig at them.


----------



## Ago316 (Sep 12, 2016)

Last night showed that She's not very good on the mic without a script... that whole segment was garbage.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> WWE did everything for her and she's ungrateful for it.







Ofcourse.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

People take shots for that little 'oooh" reaction. No need to take it so serious. 

WWE does it too, didn't triple H take a shot at AEW on Ariel interview? 

I think it's fun. WWE is a big boy, he can handle it.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Lots of people working themselves into shoots in this thread, brother LOL

Ex WWE wrestler goes to AEW and throws shade at WWE. This is not a new thing, and barely even worth noting at this point. It's AEW 101. It has nothing to do with Saraya's personal experience with, or feelings toward WWE. When she announced that her WWE contract was ending a few months ago, she was VERY clear in saying that she loved her time with WWE and they gave her everything she could possibly want.

This is so obviously character work. Let's all calm down.


----------



## VPX5 (Oct 24, 2019)

Some pretty sensitive wwe marks in this thread. You're mad at Saraya for something she said about a company that's both directly and indirectly responsible for the death of dozens of wrestlers. Think about that.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

She thinks she's bigger than she really is lol


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Pardons wreckless Sasha for ending her career, but attacks WWE who put up with her drug issues, ADR drama in the mainstream news and kept her on payroll 5 years after her in ring was over. Hmmm. Its possible she was pressured to say something like that since you don't become 'all elite' until you bash WWE on live TV there, but given that there's zero production and people can say whatever they want, it's likely on her. Let's see if she keeps doing it in coming weeks.

Her debut promo sucked too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Human trash.

WWE couldn't have done any more for her. Lord knows it was better than she deserved.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Well.. atleast we got this thread out of it.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

It’s almost as if every promo has to include something about wwe. How they were unhappy there, or with the leadership. It’s really repetitive. Tony should probably start being less obsessed with wwe, in his mind I think he believes every good promo has to include something about wwe.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Lol we live in a world where it’s now cool and groupthink to rag on every little thing AEW does, but everyone’s now too afraid to say a bad word about WWE because the thing they’ve been begging for for the past decade has finally happened. So no chance of moaning about that anytime soon.

What a time to be alive.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Might be angry that her pilot for the trios titles was turned down.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

So nobody never told her don’t bite the hand that feeds you? When she start then catering visits, I don’t want to hear nobody say shit about oh she deserves better. It’s the same cup of coffee she’s just a different flavor. Christian, Hardyz, Jericho, Swagger, all were cups of coffee now what do you hear? Crickets. Jericho has to say outlandish shit to pop the internet for responses because he already know it’s quiet for him😆.

Ember Moon? After those ridiculous Mandy comments it’s been quiet for her ever since. She didn’t even last a week before things became quiet😆😆😆😆.




Drlovehandles said:


> I can’t even name 3 great Paige matches. I can name 3 great Paige videos though.


 Stop it man 😆🤣😂



Tobiyama said:


> Saraya, I think owes WWE a lot. It is a turn off for her to take shots at them.


 She does otherwise she would be still on


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

Drlovehandles said:


> I can’t even name 3 great Paige matches. I can name 3 great Paige videos though.


Absolutely creased


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> Cody hasn't done it yet and I can't see him ever doing it, at least not on WWE television. Besides the point isn't so much nobody can ever take shots at WWE it's somebody like Paige who the company literally bent over backwards to help in times they arguably shouldn't have is the person taking the shot. It's already been detailed by others what WWE did for her, she has no reason to shit on them.
> 
> It reeks of trying to impress the cool kids, she knows AEW is famous for their WWE jabs and that it's a guaranteed cheap pop so she took the lazy route and made the dig at them.


It’s still nothing to feel upset about

imagine that we’ve got people calling her trash, slur, whore, referring to her sex tape just because she took jabs at WWE. Overreaction much; you’d think they have Vinces dicks up their ass.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> No, they are not worth it, if you can't wing it and make a coherent point you shouldn't be freewheeling it. Her promo was weak and rambling her potshot at WWE was sad and her retort to Britt was even worse.


It was weak, but it wasn't such a bad potshot.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Wrestlers and wrestling companies have been doing this for years, so whats the big deal. Remember Billionaire Ted, The Huckster, and the Nacho Man? Remember Bischoff reading the RAW results on live TV? Stone Cold crapped on everyone in ECW. Its nothing new.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't care less if she referenced her old company I just thought the promo was just fucking awful and all over the place.


----------



## cujo1985 (Jan 3, 2012)

Drlovehandles said:


> I can’t even name 3 great Paige matches. I can name 3 great Paige videos though.


Those vids weren't even that great.....seems like a boring lay haha!
Oral skills are decent though.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

wwetna1 said:


> Haven’t heard Cody do it.
> Haven’t heard Cora Jade throw shade either.


Well, Cody was doing his thing way back, so, yeah, he kinda did when he hit “Triple H’s throne” with the sledgehammer.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Typical WWE reject signing.

Bring in a bum.

Have them get that initial pop by shitting on the WWE.

Fade away when people realise they are a bum.

Released.

Only difference this time is that some AEW titles may get messy after she finishes jerking a guy off on them.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> She thinks she's bigger than she really is lol


Twitch streaming fed her ego.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Could be she wasn't happy sitting around doing nothing. If so, her issue is probably more with WWE doctors than Vince, but the boss always gets the brunt of it. Big deal. Nobody but her knows what the story is. Vinnie Mac certainly doesn't need anyone to be outraged on his behalf, Jesus.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

"I was the revolution here & I'm gonna be the revolution because I AM the revolution"

And starting this moment, from now, from this moment on, this will be the moment, starting now, of the genesis of Saraya


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

😆😂🤣😅 y’all don’t believe that Tony Khan ain’t on nose candy? He lets stuff like happen.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Wrasslin/comments/xqwkt8

REVOLUTIONARY PROMO😆😆😆😆 I can’t make this up.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Rick Sanchez said:


> *Vince gave her the red carpet treatment* when she started and she never lived up to it. The thing people will remember her the most for was her little sex tape.



TBF that sounds a LOt like CM "i got the title for 434 days but i was still held down cause they put Cena in the main event" Punk


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> Well, Cody was doing his thing way back, so, yeah, he kinda did when he hit “Triple H’s throne” with the sledgehammer.


Cora Jade also went after Darby Allin online.

Saraya's promo was the first time that a former WWE wrestler cut a promo that made me go "huh?" From everything I have seen, she was treated pretty good in WWE. From her personal issues, to her injuries and even given a spot on TV after retirement. I figured she was going to cut a promo similar to Bryan Danielson that talked about how she was happy at her previous job, but still decided to come to AEW. I also didn't understand the part about starting another revolution. The women's division isn't the divas. It isn't filled with talentless women that are only T&A. They don't need a revolution. They need better stories and more consistent screen time to tell those stories.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Tony Khan just needs to keep going to the cheap pops because he seems increasingly incapable of putting on a good show. Meanwhile, all the momentum is back in WWE's camp.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Well this thread went exactly the way I thought. Virgin neckbeards slut shaming a woman cause she said she likes her boss


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Paige is, and always has been absolutely terrible in pretty much every way as a pro wrestler. Clearly has an extraordinarily high opinion of herself if she feels hard done by over her stint in WWE. Should’ve been let go years earlier.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

They made a fucking movie about her hahahaa

She has pretty much nothing to complain about and most of her downfall was her own fault. Did they force her to fail multiple drug tests? Did you purposefully get her injured? Shame on them for treating her like a star and then trying to protect her from killing herself. Just ridiculous to throw shade at them.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Even when Vince was in charge the women were featured far more prominently the last 5 years. Regardless of what she said, I expected the slut shaming by people with no moral compass in this forum.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

It´s what former WWE talents are supposed to do for that initial cheap pop. Not many have had the integrity to NOT bitch about their former workplace.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

This was Tony Kahn saying he wants to revolutionise his women's division.

It will happen. He delivered on his promise to expand his roster's diversity, but it took time. 

The ideas and intentions behind the segment is cause for optimism regardless of execution.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

I have a feeling Maffew is going to have a field day with her promo on his next Botchamania video. Her promo was just cringeworthy and didn't do much to help her debut.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

IronMan8 said:


> This was Tony Kahn saying he wants to revolutionise his women's division.
> 
> It will happen. He delivered on his promise to expand his roster's diversity, but it took time.
> 
> The ideas and intentions behind the segment is cause for optimism regardless of execution.


Very good tweet. People just don't want to let AEW have growing pains.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

I was initially planning to watch her first promo but I flipped back over to YouTube on my Xbox when the JAS segment went past 10 minutes. Glad I missed it. Paige was one of my favorite women's wrestlers when she was in WWE. Very solid worker, decent on the mic and overall pretty well rounded talent. From the sound of it all that talent has gone out the window. Maybe some people really should be scripted if that's the kind of awkward promo you're gonna cut unscripted. I'll give her a chance because I've seen her cut better promos but this doesn't give me confidence. Shame because on paper her and Britt would have been pretty good on the mic.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hate to tell y’all but it’s over with for Saraya. Britt Baker already chewed her up during saraya’s debut promo. The coffee doesn’t lady in cup anymore😆


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Dickhead1990 said:


> It was weak, but it wasn't such a bad potshot.


Hell, if you're going to take potshots at least go all in on it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Tony Khan just needs to keep going to the cheap pops because he seems increasingly incapable of putting on a good show. Meanwhile, all the momentum is back in WWE's camp.


Nah, AEW is still delivering good shows on a weekly basis, and there's plenty of momentum on their side


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Vince would have given that promo a thumbs up. Anything goes for that guy lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the ungrateful twat was lucky she didn't get shit canned for all the shit she pulled away from the ring, the del rio shit, the defacing of wwe property (jizzing on the womens championship), the leaked videos, the leaked pictures, that cunt shes with now.

the whole knight family are nothing but pure scum and that pretty much confirms the apple doesn't fall very far from the tree.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Jersey said:


> Hate to tell y’all but it’s over with for Saraya. Britt Baker already chewed her up during saraya’s debut promo. The coffee doesn’t lady in cup anymore😆


She dropped the mic on britt with that sick name burn. Soz


----------



## toxicnacho (5 mo ago)

The whole your last name rhymes with shit was pretty fucking terrible. It sounds more like a THATS GOOD SHIT PAL Vince written promo if anything.

Terrible.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> She dropped the mic on britt with that sick name burn. Soz


😆🤣😂That was revolutionary


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Hell, if you're going to take potshots at least go all in on it.


You'll offend the forum if you do that though.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

That whole promo was bad. Like bad, bad.

As for her shot towards WWE, it doesn't make her look great. I can understand she still felt she could contribute but reality is that it was obvious that she should've been released long, long ago and she was lucky to still have a contract at WWE.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Vince really doesn’t deserve being defended in this thread. People are acting like Saraya insulted an ailing life long humanitarian on life support who actually created pro wrestling on top of that. The reverence shown towards Vince is silly. 

Saraya’s promo was uncomfortable enough. Even without considering the besmirching the good name of Vince McMahon.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Vince really doesn’t deserve being defended in this thread. People are acting like Saraya insulted an ailing life long humanitarian on life support who actually created pro wrestling on top of that. The reverence shown towards Vince is silly.
> 
> Saraya’s promo was uncomfortable enough. Even without considering the besmirching the good name of Vince McMahon.


Yeah but Saraya Diarrhea whatever her name is isn't exactly a saint herself in fact her and her family are absolutely vile people.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Jersey said:


> Hate to tell y’all but it’s over with for Saraya. Britt Baker already chewed her up during saraya’s debut promo. The coffee doesn’t lady in cup anymore😆


Saraya will be fine, even after that bad promo. Britt didn't chew anyone up. She was just as bad if not worse then Saraya.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Dickhead1990 said:


> You'll offend the forum if you do that though.


I suppose so.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

What'd she say??


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So what else did she say that was related to WWE besides "so good to have a boss that finally listens to me" line? Am I missing something? If THAT is it then I don't get the rage. None of us were there backstage in WWE. Maybe Saraya pitched ideas in WWE while she wasn't allowed to wrestle in the ring and was ignored or maybe it's just something she was told to say by Tony Khan. It didn't sound like she was being ungrateful. All that I got out of it is that she just wanted to be more creatively heard. Regardless of what the truth is behind the line it's not a big deal.

Saraya was doing okay in the mic. last night until toward the end. Then it felt flat.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm struggling to understand what exactly she brings to the table at this juncture. She was awful in the ring even before the injuries, and now her neck is shot and she probably can't work, not to mention the fact that she ranges from "tolerable" to "absolutely brutal" on the mic. She's not even hot. What exactly is the upside here?


----------



## Save_uS (Jan 3, 2012)

Strike Force said:


> I'm struggling to understand what exactly she brings to the table at this juncture. She was awful in the ring even before the injuries, and now her neck is shot and she probably can't work, not to mention the fact that she ranges from "tolerable" to "absolutely brutal" on the mic. She's not even hot. What exactly is the upside here?


Never seen the obsession with her either. Can't remember a singe Paige match that stood out, all I remember was her going around the ring screaming " this is my house " like some drugged up arsehole you're trying to throw out your house party at 4am.
She's awful on the mic, can't wrestle and after last night she'd completely killed the buzz around her debut.
I wonder if the people who were losing their shit about her debut last week feel abit stupid that they got so excited over another pointless signing?


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

She’s a joke and has been for years!!

Like people have already said, WWE looked after her for years and just to get a cheap little pop, she throws ridiculous digs at her former employer for no reason.

WWE could have got rid of her straight away when her sex tape videos leaked. They didn’t and looked after her and thats what you get for it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Save_uS said:


> Never seen the obsession with her either. Can't remember a singe Paige match that stood out, all I remember was her going around the ring screaming " this is my house " like some drugged up arsehole you're trying to throw out your house party at 4am.
> She's awful on the mic, can't wrestle and after last night she'd completely killed the buzz around her debut.
> I wonder if the people who were losing their shit about her debut last week feel abit stupid that they got so excited over another pointless signing?



She was decent back in the day but she was mostly a good wrestler during the tail end of the era in which most of WWE's talents were still "divas" that never learned how to formally wrestle. Questionable how much she will stand out nowadays outside of being pale as a ghost.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Standard AEW new signee "my ex employee is a poopyhead" promo.

AEW fans get off on that like Brad Maddox gets off on metal butterflies.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> She was decent back in the day but she was mostly a good wrestler during the tail end of the era in which most of WWE's talents were still "divas" that never learned how to formally wrestle. Questionable how much she will stand out nowadays outside of being pale as a ghost.


The women back then wrestled in evening gowns all the time. They could wrestle formally better than any of these women today.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its a rule in AEW you have to constantly take shots at WWE for a cheap pop. So many of them do it all the time. Just makes them look desperate.


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

Strike Force said:


> I'm struggling to understand what exactly she brings to the table at this juncture. She was awful in the ring even before the injuries, and now her neck is shot and she probably can't work, not to mention the fact that she ranges from "tolerable" to "absolutely brutal" on the mic. She's not even hot. What exactly is the upside here?


Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

stew mack said:


> TBF that sounds a LOt like CM "i got the title for 434 days but i was still held down cause they put Cena in the main event" Punk


I love how you snowflakes make everything about Punk. Keep crying.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Stellar said:


> So what else did she say that was related to WWE besides "so good to have a boss that finally listens to me" line? Am I missing something? If THAT is it then I don't get the rage. None of us were there backstage in WWE. Maybe Saraya pitched ideas in WWE while she wasn't allowed to wrestle in the ring and was ignored or maybe it's just something she was told to say by Tony Khan. It didn't sound like she was being ungrateful. All that I got out of it is that she just wanted to be more creatively heard. Regardless of what the truth is behind the line it's not a big deal.
> 
> Saraya was doing okay in the mic. last night until toward the end. Then it felt flat.


I was going to post this as well. Like what the fuck is the problem? The 'boss listens to me' reference is the only thing I heard that fits any description like this and that's certainly not throwing shade at anything. It was a complete throwaway comment. Was there anything more than that?

Apparently it's more than enough to call her a slut, whore etc and bring out tired porn jokes. Pretty pathetic guys.

Yet you go back to the AE period and show the likes of Hogan, Steiner, Nash, Jarrett etc etc openly shitting all over the places that legit made them who they are and they're all legends.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

That crackwhore had no business lashing out at Mr McMahon. 

If not for him what would she have to do to pay for all those drugs?


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

Replied to other thread, please close.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yawn. We've already had this thread.


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> Yawn. We've already had this thread.


Link it to me then so I can copy and paste exactly what I said.


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

She sat around for years useless to WWE when being forced into retirement and she was very fortunate to get those paychecks and not to mention a movie of herself and her family. What a cheeky little fucker, I give credit to WWE that they looked after her after all the scandal shit and the stuff with Del Rio. 

Honestly can’t believe she took shots at WWE. Also ‘This is my house’ 😂😂 never ever been in AEW, stop relying on her old WWE stuff


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Lol the aew women's division is an absolute joke and yet she wants to make that dig... Tony probably giggled like a school girl.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I think it's funny that she came in with so much hype just to make the women's division worse. That's an incredible level of failure.*


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Saraya will start hearing boos in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Yea she was threated like a princess over there, keeping her employed even when she could not wrestle anymore. I mean I don't have a problem with that per se, we always have our favorites but her acting this way is stupid. Maybe it's like the spoiled babies that are so spoiled that they become shitty persons and are ungrateful.

That said, I'm not that bothered by it. It's pro wrestling, you have to throw shade at your former bosses, they did it all the time during the Monday Night Wars.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Why so surprised? That's AEW'S thing.


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

If she doesn't start actually wrestling soon I think people will grow tired of her act quite quickly.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She’s a lying bitch check the second page,

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Wrasslin/comments/xraqmv


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Eighteen years of total cable dominates bought Vince more defenders of his legacy than he ever had before. During the Monday Night Wars only blood relatives to the McMahons would have objected to Saraya’s fairly innocuous statement. Slagging off the ex was pretty much the whole point of the MNW years. They also allowed for the growth of the industry that became nearly as mainstream as the Hulk Hogan years in the 1980s are known for being.

It was mostly a pissing contest between Vince, Bischoff and Herman though. Included also are any foot soldiers who towed the company line in service of their master and/or overlord.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> That crackwhore had no business lashing out at Mr McMahon.
> 
> If not for him what would she have to do to pay for all those drugs?


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Saraya will start hearing boos in a matter of weeks.


"We want maddox!"<> "We wants Woods!" dueling chants shortly after that.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575896573137289217


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575896573137289217



Lol no mention of her main roster time where ya know, they put the belt on her on her first night and paid her for years upon years for doing nothing. Gave her a movie about herself, ya know, all that. I mean God forbid anyone now a days just says.."appreciate it Vince." Like that's heresy or something.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575896573137289217


 She should’ve kept her mouth shut then. This is what happens when you think you’re gonna pop the internet and then start explaining shit. Her promo was more laughable then anything. How dare her say she’s revolutionary 😆😂🤣 I would tell to blow me but I don’t want to be recorded or on the internet


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


He can STFU too because you can’t say you’re revolutionary and then get your ass handed to you by Britt Baker. This jerkoff still bitter because WWE didn’t sign him. You gotta accept you wasn’t what they wanted, move on.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

THA_WRESTER said:


> "We want maddox!"<> "*We wants Woods*!" dueling chants shortly after that.


"We want wood" lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575896573137289217



Tweets are already getting made and deleted? 🤣


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rick Sanchez said:


> I love how you snowflakes make everything about Punk. Keep crying.


Wouldn't the snow flakes be the guy who stewed at home for months over "workers rights" and went on a press conference tantrum and his defense force?


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Hunter's Penis said:


> its funny how so many posters here got butthurt when I said AEW runs of WWE shit talking.
> 
> another AEW superstar trying to get over by bringing in WWE


Yeah, it's getting old and tiresome.


----------



## Hunter's Penis (Apr 10, 2020)

Rick Sanchez said:


> I love how you snowflakes make everything about Punk. Keep crying.


these snowflakes butthurt they cry to sleep every night cuz CM Punk slapped the shit out of their omegas and bucks and pages on live tv and revealed to the world what snake back biting shitters they are.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Saraya is done before she even started. How much money did Tony throw down the toilet this time?


----------



## TheDonald (2 mo ago)

I think she should go the Sunny route before It's too late and should do what she does best and spread the love.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> That crackwhore had no business lashing out at Mr McMahon.
> 
> If not for him what would she have to do to pay for all those drugs?


Vinny mack is swimming in billions. You don't have to simp for him. 

Every former WWE talent talk smack about Vince. I wonder what you would have done during the Monday Night Wars, guys were jumping ship from one company to the next and were cutting shoot promos. Not eveybody can be a beta like Danielson thanking everybody for pinning him.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> Cody hasn't done it yet and I can't see him ever doing it, at least not on WWE television. Besides the point isn't so much nobody can ever take shots at WWE it's somebody like Paige who the company literally bent over backwards to help in times they arguably shouldn't have is the person taking the shot. It's already been detailed by others what WWE did for her, she has no reason to shit on them.
> 
> It reeks of trying to impress the cool kids, she knows AEW is famous for their WWE jabs and that it's a guaranteed cheap pop so she took the lazy route and made the dig at them.


Well because Cody is a political animal and knew he would return to the WWE. Also I can name one thing WWE would not do for Paige: letting her wrestle. It was the same situation with Sting.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DeeGirl said:


> Paige is, and always has been absolutely terrible in pretty much every way as a pro wrestler. Clearly has an extraordinarily high opinion of herself if she feels hard done by over her stint in WWE. Should’ve been let go years earlier.


So why is it the house she built?🤣 to many people like Tony making these people feel more special than they really are. Did you see Tony jerking off punky when the interviewers had them answering hard questions.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> *So why is it the house she built?*🤣 to many people like Tony making these people feel more special than they really are. Did you see Tony jerking off punky when the interviewers had them answering hard questions.


It's just a catchphrase, bro. lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wolf Mark said:


> It's just a catchphrase, bro. lol


Yes but people that say it genuinely think it.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Yes but people that say it genuinely think it.


No she said this at her first appearance on Raw way way back when she faced AJ Lee, remember? It's just a catchphrase. Elix Skipper used to say the same thing in TNA: "This is my House, I built this house!". It didn't mean anything.


----------



## HandsomeRTruth (Feb 22, 2017)

Not a Paige fan,but curious why people are whiteknighting Vince cause she is taking shots at him in promo's . Vince could care less,in fact he would probably enjoy it as he was known to take shots at Ted Turner,Verne and anyone else he considered WWE competitors long after they were retired.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like Saraya ended up overcorrecting for this one as she repeatedly implied that WWE was better than AEW during the build to the Britt match


----------



## TheDonald (2 mo ago)

HandsomeRTruth said:


> Not a Paige fan,but curious why people are whiteknighting Vince cause she is taking shots at him in promo's . Vince could care less,in fact he would probably enjoy it as he was known to take shots at Ted Turner,Verne and anyone else he considered WWE competitors long after they were retired.


I wouldve said BJ´s aint cheap, but this comment describes the situation.


RainmakerV2 said:


> Lol no mention of her main roster time where ya know, they put the belt on her on her first night and paid her for years upon years for doing nothing. Gave her a movie about herself, ya know, all that. I mean God forbid anyone now a days just says.."appreciate it Vince." Like that's heresy or something.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The amount of white knighting of Vince McMahon makes me sick to my stomach and is making the ones that hated Vince for years look fickle as fuck.


----------



## Hunter's Penis (Apr 10, 2020)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> The amount of white knighting of Vince McMahon makes me sick to my stomach and is making the ones that hated Vince for years look fickle as fuck.


keep crying


----------



## TheDonald (2 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lol no mention of her main roster time where ya know, they put the belt on her on her first night and paid her for years upon years for doing nothing. Gave her a movie about herself, ya know, all that. I mean God forbid anyone now a days just says.."appreciate it Vince." Like that's heresy or something.


She besmirched the prestigious Divas Championship. What else did you expect?


----------

